# Need help with 3DS MAX 7 Toolbar setup. I lost command panel



## taurius1 (Aug 13, 2005)

I was workin with 3DS MAX 7. Somehow, I've managed to undock my command panel and moce it somewhere outside my screen where I can't reach it anymore. I tried actyvating and tghen deactivating the toolbar. I tried docking and undocking....  I've tried reverting to statup layout, changing the UI schemes... Even reinstalled the software. (didn't delete the regsrty entrires... dont know how to do that. ) 

I still can't make the tool bar reapear. Can someone please help? I heard that there is a maxscript to reset the position for all toolbars.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 13, 2005)

There's no way you cud've lost it. If u have the vertical toolbar to the left side of the screen (reactor toolbar), right click on it (not on the icons on it) and select "command Panel".


----------



## taurius1 (Aug 13, 2005)

It is just not there! the user help says that it's most probably placed floating outside the screen. Does anyone know the max scipt commad for the same?


----------

